# Eclipse öffnet nicht



## Dennisarenz1991 (12. Mrz 2011)

Ich habe in meiner Schule ein Programm mit Java geschrieben und wollte es nun zuhause weiterführern. Daher habe ich mir eclipse und die installationen von JDK JRE auf einen USB stick geladen und auf meinem Leptop installiert doch wenn ich nun eclipse öffnen möchte kommt der Error : An error has occured. See the log file E:\EJ\Eclipse\configuration\1299945007060.log. und dort steht dann :!SESSION 2011-03-12 16:37:35.086 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.6.0
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2011-03-12 16:37:36.809
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)

was ist nun zu tun? Hoffe auf eine ausführliche erklährung euer Dennis A.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2011)

Eclipse installationen sollte man nicht verschieben.
Am besten du lädst es dir neu runter.


----------



## tagedieb (13. Mrz 2011)

Versuch mal mit: *eclipse -clean * zu starten

-clean loescht den Cache und erstellt die Eclipse Konfiguration neu. Meistens sollte dies das Problem beheben


----------

